# 16" wheel



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi guys.Have got a new truck 3.5 ton on 15" wheels, i have bought one of Rays spares, cheers Ray, now I have a brand new genuine Fiat wheel with tyre that I dont need. Wheel was £108 new 2 months ago and tyre has done 40 miles only .

PM me if you need one.

Phil


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi, what size tyre?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Hi guys.Have got a new truck 3.5 ton on 15" wheels, i have bought one of Rays spares, cheers Ray, now I have a brand new genuine Fiat wheel with tyre that I dont need. Wheel was £108 new 2 months ago and tyre has done 40 miles only .
> 
> PM me if you need one.
> 
> Phil


Phil, I am changing MH from a 15" to 16" wheel model so am interested, how much do you want for it and as been asked previously can you please confirm the tyre make and size etc?

I now have a 15" wheel that has delivery miles only on it and a never been on the road. Continental 215/70R 15 CP tyre bought new in 2009 if anyone interested.
Ray


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Wheel*

Will let you know tyre size tomorrow, its at back of a dark garage, 
I paid £65 for well used tyre on older wheel, so £80 ish

Phil


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Tony and Ray,
The tyre is a Matador Maxilla kight truck, 225/75-R16C

My wife says i am to accept £70 for the wheel from you guys.

Phil


----------

